# Albino red foots or Albino Sulcatas



## Pacman213 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi I am looking for Albino red foots and sulcatas if any body knows where I would be able to find some I would greaty appreciate it.


----------



## Tom (Sep 12, 2010)

http://ivorytortoise.com/

Try Richard Fife. He might have some or know where to get them.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi Pacman213:

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DeanS (Sep 12, 2010)

I would really recommend Ivory sulcatas over albino...if for no other reason than the albinos have a low tolerance for sunlight (their eyes are extremely sensitive whereas ivories can be left out with no sunlight restrictions.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Sep 12, 2010)

My friend has a few albino redfoots....email [email protected]

Also include your full name and phone #

~Norman


----------



## dmmj (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow really? I have seen albino sulc, but never a albino redfoot.


----------



## HarleyK (Sep 13, 2010)

I have seen hypo, but not albinos.


----------



## Kristina (Sep 13, 2010)

I didn't want to muddy up this thread, but... We have a member that has bred albino redfoots.

http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Albino-Red-foot

I am sure there are others as well. They do exist.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Kristina for posting that.

My friend is selling some of Fred's offspring. I was fortunate enough to see some in person. I am not into albinos much, but albino redfoots sure are beautiful and interesting animals. Fred is doing a great job producing albino redfoots.


----------



## Pacman213 (Sep 15, 2010)

Guys thanks for all the responses.


----------

